# Columbia frame ID help



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello I was hoping to get some information on this frame. Only thing I know it's an older Columbia frame. Thank you for any help. (I added a picture of a complete bike that I think matches the frame/crank.)


----------



## Igor (Sep 18, 2018)

20 something by the chainring crank arms and badge, Czech the cereal number on mr. Columbia's website. 
Cheers


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

Igor said:


> 20 something by the chainring crank arms and badge, Czech the cereal number on mr. Columbia's website.
> Cheers



Any place I could find a list of period correct parts to put it back together ? Thanks Chris


----------



## Igor (Sep 18, 2018)

Chiburi said:


> Any place I could find a list of period correct parts to put it back together ? Thanks Chris



Lol, naw. Gotta look at all the original adds and pix you can find. Go from there, at least you have the correct crank n chainring and badge. 
Are the axle adjuster bolts fine thread or corse thread? I've got a 27 and they are fine.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

Igor said:


> Lol, naw. Gotta look at all the original adds and pix you can find. Go from there, at least you have the correct crank n chainring and badge.
> Are the axle adjuster bolts fine thread or corse thread? I've got a 27 and they are fine.



I haven't had a chance to look it over closely since my wife is hospitalized. Only been going home to shower.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Keep an eye on eBay and “parts for sale forum” hear on the CABE for any parts you need. If you don’t see correct parts then they will pop up eventually for sure. Also you can post the parts needed on our parts wanted forum. More people will eventually chime in and let you know exactly what you have. Best wishes to your wife, take your time with the bike it’s a cool one. Anthony


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Keep an eye on eBay and “parts for sale forum” hear on the CABE for any parts you need. If you don’t see correct parts then they will pop up eventually for sure. Also you can post the parts needed on our parts wanted forum. More people will eventually chime in and let you know exactly what you have. Best wishes to your wife, take your time with the bike it’s a cool one. Anthony



Thanks for the well wishes. I'm sitting by her in the ICU right now. I have been looking and researching different parts to compile a list.....plus it eases my mind. Once I know what I'm looking for I will start posting in the wanted ads. Thanks again. Chris


----------



## anders1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I believe this is a 1920. Troxel seat i believe in photo. Again I’m not a Columbia guy but this is a ‘20 in photo.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pedals are not correct obviously. 28” steel wheels


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 19, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Pedals are not correct obviously. 28” steel wheels



Great....thank you for the information and pictures. Now to find some parts...


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2018)

You really need to get the serial number to get the year nailed down.  It will be under the bottom bracket, beneath where the crank with the pedals goes through the frame. 

Mike


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 20, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> You really need to get the serial number to get the year nailed down.  It will be under the bottom bracket, beneath where the crank with the pedals goes through the frame.
> 
> Mike



Can't really make out all the numbers...anyone else?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 20, 2018)

93489 maybe? The first few are most important for dating the bike.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like a 9 to start. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 20, 2018)

I can't tell from the picture, is there a model number stamed on the badge or is it blank? The factory stopped stamping the model number on the badge after 1923. If the model number is there then we will know the exact year.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 20, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> I can't tell from the picture, is there a model number stamed on the badge or is it blank? The factory stopped stamping the model number on the badge after 1923. If the model number is there then we will know the exact year.



It definitely has a model #....its hard to make out.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like B6 which makes it a 1924 Roadster. This helps answer when they stopped stamping the model on the badge.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Now we’re getting somewhere! I new some Columbia guys would chime in eventually. That looks like possibly B6 to me?


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 20, 2018)

1924


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 20, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> Looks like B6 which makes it a 1924 Roadster. This helps answer when they stopped stamping the model on the badge.




Thank you for the information. I had no luck with a search. My first really old frame/bike. I dont think I got too beat up on the purchase not really knowing too much about these antique bikes. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 20, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1924
> 
> View attachment 871900



Thanks for the picture. I managed to pick up some period correct parts from another member on here. Very nice gentlemen. The frame is a matte green...probably not the original finish.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad you figured out what you have. That’s going to be a nice rider.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 21, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Glad you figured out what you have. That’s going to be a nice rider.



Thanks. I'm really happy this is a friendly forum. I have been on others....different hobby...not so friendly. I'm new and managed to purchase a few things from 2 members and they were very nice. Getting late and I need some sleep.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 21, 2018)

From the pics that looks like original paint to me. It’s quite possible what you have is the same color as the pic


----------



## anders1 (Sep 21, 2018)

You have to remember that paint is near 100 years old


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 21, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1924
> 
> View attachment 871900



Your website came up in a search but it seems to be down. I'm new so just feeling my way around. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 21, 2018)

anders1 said:


> From the pics that looks like original paint to me. It’s quite possible what you have is the same color as the pic



I'm leaving it. Tonight was the first time I had a chance to even open the box it came in.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ll post an example of old vs new restored


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 21, 2018)

Columbia definitely used green on their bikes.  This is my 1926 Columbia and you can see tiny bits of the original green paint.


----------



## ohmybike (Sep 22, 2018)

anders1 said:


> I believe this is a 1920. Troxel seat i believe in photo. Again I’m not a Columbia guy but this is a ‘20 in photo. View attachment 871075
> 
> View attachment 871076
> 
> ...




what wheels are this and what hubs are on them?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)

ohmybike said:


> what wheels are this and what hubs are on them?



That is probably a better question for @MrColumbia above. I could tell you a little about  Iver Johnson bikes but not specifics pertaining to the Columbia. Looks like 28” steel clad rims and possibly New Departure hubs. Anthony


----------



## ohmybike (Sep 23, 2018)

anders1 said:


> That is probably a better question for @MrColumbia above. I could tell you a little about  Iver Johnson bikes but not specifics pertaining to the Columbia. Looks like 28” steel clad rims and possibly New Departure hubs. Anthony




oh i thought that was you bike sorry


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 16, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1924
> 
> View attachment 871900



when did Columbia stamp serial # on left side of seat tube???


----------

